# mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?



## KarpfenDenis (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Boardies 

also ich hab da mal ein probleme und ne frage ...

problem: Meine Eltern meinen das ich mit 15 jahren (und nem kumpel (16 jahre alt) nicht Nachts angeln gehen darf...also laut gesetzt...
also war ich auf der Seite vom JuSchuG (jugendschutzgesetz) und dort stand das sich personen unter 16 jahren nur bis 22 uhr in *Spielhallen,Discos u. Casinos *aufhalten dürfen. was is nun mit angeln ?

meine Frage:
wie siehts aus? darf ich oder darf ich nich ? (laut gesetz)


Gruß Denis|wavey:


----------



## nemles (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



KarpfenDenis schrieb:


> meine Frage:
> wie siehts aus? darf ich oder darf ich nich ? (laut gesetz)
> 
> 
> Gruß Denis|wavey:



Du darfst.


----------



## Hörmy (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Servus Denis, 

was Du möchtest, ist eine Antwort wie Du Deinen Eltern klar machen kannst dass Du mit 15 mehr Freiheiten bekommst, als manch anderer mit 15 Jahren. (Ich rede von normalen Familienverhältnissen, nicht jedoch von den ganzen 15 Jahre alten Rotzgören die jedes Wochenende bis 22 Uhr die Kneipe leer saufen mit gefälschten Ausweisen)

Einen Gesetzestext nutzen um damit bei den Eltern eine Forderung durch zu bringen halte ich für nicht sonderlich klug!

Schlage Deinen Eltern doch lieber einen Deal vor. Was Du tun musst, damit Du mal länger Angeln darfst. 

Oder suche Dir jemanden, der Volljährig ist, stelle diesen Deinen Eltern vor, und hoffe dann, dass er Dich mit zum Nachtangeln nehmen darf. 

Auf jeden Fall, 

VIEL ERFOLG! Die Eltern sitzen allerdings am längeren Hebel!

Stefan


----------



## Laserbeak (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

@Hörmy:     |good:  !!


Ich mache das allerdings anders. Ich gehe mit meinem Filius nachtangeln, der ist auch gerade 15.......    :q


----------



## KarpfenDenis (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

danke für die antworten...

ja mit meinem vater geh ich ja och nachtangeln aber der muss immer sehr früh raus zur arbeit....

Gruß Denis


----------



## Hörmy (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> @Hörmy:     |good:  !!
> 
> 
> Ich mache das allerdings anders. Ich gehe mit meinem Filius nachtangeln, der ist auch gerade 15.......    :q



Vielen Dank! Und das, obwohl ich noch keinerlei Kinder erzogen habe. 

Ich möchte gerne noch was als Nachtrag setzen Denis:

Deine Eltern, haben Dich zur Welt gebracht. Dieses Ereignis, bringt die Sorgen die man sonst so hatte nahezu an letzte Stelle. Es dreht sich ab der Geburt nur noch darum, was ist gut für mein Kind und was darf es machen ohne das es geschädigt, beschädigt, oder wie auch immer man das nennt, heim kommt. 

Ich kann Dir sagen, ich bin mit 28 froh, das meine Eltern gross und aus dem Haus sind. :vik::q

Aber immer noch ist es jedes mal so, wenn ich da heim bin, das als erstes gefragt wird, ob alles in Ordnung ist und ob irgendwelche Probleme sind. 

Selbst nach mittlerweile 5 Jahren die ich nicht mehr zu Hause wohne, braucht meine Mutter mich nur ansehen und merkt sofort wenn etwas nicht stimmt. 

Das sind die Eltern Instinkte.. und die bewältigt man damit, dass man Eltern beruhigt und alles auf Basis von Vertrauen geschieht. Nicht mit Gesetzestexten. 

Gehe langsam ans Ziel, immer ein Stück weiter. Und am Ende hast die Nacht rum und warst beim Nachtangeln. Als Hilfe würde ich wirklich einen Erwachsenen "Angelpaten" suchen. Von dem lernt man noch ne Menge, weil er evtl. schon länger angelt. Und, er kann ein Auge auf Dich werfen. 

Vielleicht nimmst den auch mal mit zum Angeln mit Deinem Vater, meist reicht es aus wenn der Vater die Erlaubnis gibt. Und Mutti sagt, frag mal was Papa sagt.

Wäre noch ein hilfreicher Tip. Und unter Männern isset eh gemütlicher  Als wenn Mutti mit in der Runde sitzt und Ihr beim Anglerlatein seid.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



> Deine Eltern, haben Dich zur Welt gebracht. Dieses Ereignis, bringt die Sorgen die man sonst so hatte nahezu an letzte Stelle. Es dreht sich ab der Geburt nur noch darum, was ist gut für mein Kind und was darf es machen ohne das es geschädigt, beschädigt, oder wie auch immer man das nennt, heim kommt.


 
das ist mir auch schon oft aufgefallen...

...danek für deine antworten hörmy 

Gruß Denis


----------



## fliafi (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Hallo Denis,

bestimmt wirst Du diesen Satz hundert mal am Tag hören aber er stimmt. Deine Eltern machen sich halt Sorgen um Dich. 

Ich finde den Vorschlag von Hörmy (Stefan) mit dem Deal sehr gut. Vielleicht kannst Du ja Deine Eltern davon überzeugen dass es besser ist angeln zu gehn als sich die Birne in irgendwelchen Kneipen mit Alkos vollzuhauen.


----------



## Hörmy (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



KarpfenDenis schrieb:


> das ist mir auch schon oft aufgefallen...
> 
> ...danek für deine antworten hörmy
> 
> Gruß Denis



Bin der festen Überzeugung das Du das hinbekommst!

Und irgendwann, ist aus dem kleinen Karpfen Flüsterer mal ein grosser geworden.. und dann kannst machen was Du willst. 

Hab einfach etwas Geduld!

Nun mit mein Wissensschatz in dieser Hinsicht auch schon erschöpft |evil:


----------



## Seelenrecycling (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Ich persönlich bin, wo ich noch 15 Jahre alt war, auch immer Nachtangeln gegangen, und wo ich von einem Polizisten-Duo gefragt wurde, wie alt ich wäre und sie meinten, warum ich noch solange draußen bin, da sagte ich einfach schlicht und ergreifend: "Ich hab hunger, also muss ich mir was fangen !" ... kurze Zeit darauf hatte ich Punkte für die Reaktion der Polizisten gegeben ! (Das war ein GROßER FEHLER, BITTE BITTE NICHT NACHMACHEN !!!) Der Angeltag endete abrupt, als mich das Großraum-Taxi in modischen Silber-Grünen Design nach Hause brachte und meine Eltern etwas skeptisch waren, ob ich wirklich Angeln war ... 

Aber gesetzlich darfst du das !


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

ist es nicht so, das man sich bis abschluss des 16 lebensjahres ab 24.00 uhr ohne erziehungsberechtigten NICHT in der öffentlichkeit aufhalten darf?


Heisst also: Du darfst NICHT alleine Nachtangeln gehen, bevor du nich dein 18tes lebensjahr erreicht hast, vorrausgesetzt du angelst nicht länger als 24.00 uhr oder hast Mutti oder Vatti dabei.

MfG Aliman


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Ich finde allerdings auch, dass du zu viel erwartest wenn du meinst deine Eltern sollten dich mit 15 Jahren nachts allein ans Wasser lassen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das überhaupt irgendwelche Eltern zulassen würden. Ich könnte durchaus verstehen, wenn dich deine Eltern sogar noch mit 16 nicht allein nachts angeln gehen lassen. Such dir einfach jemanden, der mit dir geht und etwas älter ist. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein da jemanden zu finden. Habe ich auch gemacht. Außerdem macht es zu weit mehr Spaß.


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

kommst du direkt aus berlin oder aus der umgebung ? #h
lg Fabian


----------



## knutemann (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> ist es nicht so, das man sich bis abschluss des 16 lebensjahres ab 24.00 uhr ohne erziehungsberechtigten NICHT in der öffentlichkeit aufhalten darf?



So isses#6 und
@Hörmy very |good:


----------



## Dani 1990 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Hi,
ich durfte schon mit 15 nachst allein angeln, bin aber meistens trotzdem mit meinem Kumpel gegangen. Mittlerweile bin ich 18. Ich glaube nicht dass die Entscheidung falsch war - wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, ist Angeln ja auch kein gefährliches Hobby, und wenn mal was sein sollte hat man ja nen Handy dabei. Mit 15 ist man doch kein kleines Kind mehr!

Mit 16 Jahren war ich schon recht häufig allein Nachtangeln (meistens auf Karpfen), und ich wüsste nicht was daran so schlimm sein sollte.....|kopfkrat Ich habe mich meistens Abends um 5 ans Wasser fahren lassen, und am nächsten morgen um 11 wurde ich wieder abgeholt...

Mit einem Boot würde ich dich aber nicht allein loslassen^^
mfg, Dani


----------



## Lorenz (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Hi


Meine Mutter geht mir tierisch auf die Eier von wegen ich soll nicht alleine nachts an den Rhein oder überhaupt angeln gehen!
Man tät ja soviele Sachen von anderen Anglern hören von wegen niemals alleine Nachts an den Rhein gehen bla,bla,bla....echt zum kotzen!

Und ich bin 19 !!
Als ich jünger war und immer am Wochenende mit Kumpels durch Stadt und Kneipen gezogen bin,war das aber ok |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



Dani 1990 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich durfte schon mit 15 nachst allein angeln, bin aber meistens trotzdem mit meinem Kumpel gegangen. Mittlerweile bin ich 18. Ich glaube nicht dass die Entscheidung falsch war - wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, ist Angeln ja auch kein gefährliches Hobby, und wenn mal was sein sollte hat man ja nen Handy dabei. Mit 15 ist man doch kein kleines Kind mehr!
> 
> Mit 16 Jahren war ich schon recht häufig allein Nachtangeln (meistens auf Karpfen), und ich wüsste nicht was daran so schlimm sein sollte.....|kopfkrat Ich habe mich meistens Abends um 5 ans Wasser fahren lassen, und am nächsten morgen um 11 wurde ich wieder abgeholt...
> ...


 
Finde ich von deinen Eltern verantwortungslos. Sicher ist man mit 15 Jahren schon so weit, dass man langsam auf sich selber aufpassen kann und Angeln auch kein gefährliches Hobby aber hast du schonmal was von Raubüberfällen bzw. von Raubmord gehört? Soll schon manchmal vorkommen und da sind auch Erwachsene von betroffen. Bei solchen Sachen hilft dir kein Handy dieser Welt. Außerdem hast du da genaugenommen gesetzeswiedrig gehandelt und deine Eltern hätten dafür mächtig Probleme kriegen können. Bei solchen Fällen ist das Jugendamt keineswegs zimperlich!!


----------



## Grundblei (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Also an machen Gewässern traue ich mich mit meinen 22 Jahren noch nicht mal alleine Nachts da zu sitzen, auch wenn ich das dürfte :vik:.
Aber speziell am Rhein würde ich auf keinen Fall alleine oder mit nem "Halbstarken" (nicht pers. nehmen  ) zum Nachtangeln gehen...!

Schau doch ma ob du nicht im Board jemanden findest der mit dir/euch geht, dass wäre doch auch ne Alternative #6


----------



## sepia (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Ich würde sagen, für uns ist das so allgemein zu sagen, recht schwer.
Hab mal gelesen dass hier jemand in einem abgezäunten Gelände nachts angelt, für welches nur er und ein Kumpel einen Schlüssel haben.
Da würde ich dann gegen die 15 Jahre Nachtangeln sicher nichts sagen.
Jedoch am Rhein in ein paar Meter Abstand wo sich Hirnkranke am WE betrinken und mit Schnappmessern spielen, da halt ich s wie gesagt auch für Erwachsene nicht sinnvoll.

Bei uns aufm Dorf wo der Fluss fliesst, und ansonsten noch n paar Kühe drumrum stehen, da würde ich gegen Nachtangeln auch nichts sagen.(übrigens geht Nachtangeln eh nur bis 1.00 Uhr weil dann isses hier bis zur Morgendämmerung verboten)
Also meiner Meinung nach kommt das immer noch n bissl aufs Gewässer drauf an!


Muss es denn die ganze Nacht sein, oder wärt ihr schon mit 1 oder 2 zufrieden ?


----------



## Sargblei (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Naja wenn ich mir überlege was heutzutage Nachts alles frei rumläuft kann ich seine Eltern schon teilweise verstehen.
Als wir 15-16 waren ( man schon wieder 18 Jahre her  ) , waren es auch noch andere Zeiten.Da liefen Nachts noch nicht soviele besoffene Vollassis in Baggypants durch die Gegend und wollten dich abziehen. 


PS : Übringens war bei uns vor ein paar Wochen Weinfest in der City , und danach war ich mit meinem Hund auf dem Heimweg.Da sassen unterwegs auch so 2 Gestalten auf ner Bank und wollten mich abziehen.Dat war ein Spass. :q


----------



## Ente14 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

also ich bin 14 und geh regelmäßig mit mein freund (13) nachtangeln also wie gesagt mach mit deinen eltern doch ein deal und kriegst sie damit rum


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Ich finde die Aussage von Karpfenfreak ganz passend zu dem Thema:
Es gibt schlimme Begegnungen,von denen auch Erwachsene genauso betroffen sein
können,wie ein jugendlicher Nachtangler,wobei dann auch ein Handy relativ wenig nutzen wird.
Allerdings würde ich mich an einsamen Gewässerstrecken sicherer fühlen,als z.B. am Rhein und dazu noch in Stadtnähe.Mann kann schon die Wahrscheinlichkeit
unliebsamer Zwischenfälle herunterschrauben,indem mann sich bei der Gewässerwahl
und auch der Stelle einen Kopf macht!(Und seinen Angehörigen natürlich mitteilt)
Mit 15 habe ich jedenfalls schlimmere Sachen,als Nachtangeln gemacht und meine,
wenn jemand in dem Alter genug Selbstsicherheit und Umsicht hat,kann man sowas
schon machen (nicht allein).

Taxidermist


----------



## KarpfenDenis (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

selbst hier teilen sich die meinungen auf.....

es gibt eben Eltern die lassen ihre Kinder nachts angeln aber denn gibt es auch Eltern die dies nicht erlauben.....


ich werde mein bestes versuchen..und wenn nicht...in 3 jahren kann ich dann so lange raus angeln..wie ich möchte 


Danke für eure Antworten 
Gruß Denis


----------



## Angel-mäx (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Dein Anliegen ist ja verständlich aber die Sorge Deiner Eltern auch.Vieleicht solltest Du es mit ein bissel Diplomatie versuchen,verhandle doch erst einmal ein -zwei Stunden länger draussen zu bleiben als da wo jetzt Deine Grenzen gesetzt sind. Wenn Du jetzt bis 22.00 draussen bleiben darfst ist eine Stunde länger doch schon ein Gewinn und damit kannst Du Dir Vertrauen aufbauen welches Dir allmählich die Erweiterung Deiner Freiheiten eröffnet.Das setzt natürlich vorraus das Du für die gereichte Hand nicht gleich den ganzen Arm abreist-also wenn es heist sei 23.00 zu Hause
wäre ich an Deiner Stelle schon 5 min eher da.
Nach einer vieleicht gar nicht so langen Zeit wirst Du ohne nachzubohren feststellen das Deine Eltern Dir entgegenkommen und Dir gestatten noch ne Stunde oder mehr dran zu hängen.Das rumfuchteln mit dem Gesetzblatt schafft nur harte Fronten und dient nicht gerade dem Vertrauen und das ist in solche einem speziellen Fall wohl sehr sehr wichtig.Denk einmal darüber nach-kleine Schritte bringen dich hierbei weiter als ein erzwungener grosser Sprung und Du fällst auf die Nase

mfg Wolfgang


----------



## Hechtpeter (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Lieber zum Nachtangeln als zum Flatratesaufen :m:m:m


Immer Handi mit aufgeladenem Akku, was soll da schon passieren ?

War damals schon mit 14 mit Kumpels ohne Alk zum Nachtangeln (hab tolerante Eltern, selbst Angler)#h

Gruß Peter


----------



## Veit (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Jo, ich durfte auch schon mit 14 allein Nachtangeln und meine Mutter ist im Übrigen Lehrerin von Beruf. Jede/r Mutter/Vater sollte doch froh darüber sein, dass ihr/sein Kind nicht mit irgendwelchen zwielichtigen gestalten auf der Straße oder in einer Disco abhängt, sondern nur Angeln ist.


----------



## frogile (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Kinder unter 16 Jahren dürfen doch nur bis 22 Uhr draussen bleiben oder nicht?


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Auf öffentlichen Anlagen gilt dieses Gesetzt!
Aber ist dein Verein Öffentlich?

Fahre auch gleich los zum Nachtangeln,bin erst seit gestern 15 und fahre schon seit ich 13 bin zum Nachtangeln,es ist immer besser zu zweit ans wasser zu gehen,egal wie alt man ist!


----------



## Xarrox (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Also ich durfte auch schon mit 14-15 Nachtangeln allerdings waren wir immer zu 4 oder 5 das immer besser da kann der eine auf den anderen aufpassen und ein handy sollte immer dabei sein damit wenn was passiert sofort die eltern informiert werden können.


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Fahre auch gleich los zum Nachtangeln,bin erst seit gestern 15 und fahre schon seit ich 13 bin zum Nachtangeln,
> 
> Es ist ja schon riskant wenn man als junge so jung allein nachtangelt.....aber dann auch noch als 13 jähriges Mädchen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sargblei (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> Thecatfisch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bin entsetzt....solche situationen sind es, wodurch die Sexualdelikte mit Todesfolge die Polizei nachts wach halten.....
> ...


----------



## ExoriLukas (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Also ich bin grade 14 geworden und darf nachts mit nem Nachbar, der bald 18wird inner Nacht angeln.Meine Eltern hauen mir zwar 30mal am Tag den satz "Pass auf und mach keinen Scheiß" um die Ohren.Aber wenn du einmal Nachtangeln gegangen bist und nichts passiert ist,lassen dich deine Eltern bestimmt allein raus meiner meinung nach.
Gruß Lukas


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

das soll kein appell sein nach dem Motto "Macht doch was ihr wollt, die Polizei ist da".

Eher ist es ein appell an die vernunft.

Wie viele junge Menschen werden denn heutzutage auf *öffentlicher Straße* verschleppt? Also ist es doch quasi ein "geschenk" an jeden geisteskranken, wenn ein junges Kind an einem abgelegenen see bzw. flussabschnitt angelt (Nachts im Dunkeln, wo sowieso keine menschenseele unterwegs ist?)|bigeyes.
Abgesehen davon würde in der heutigen Gesellschaft sowieso keiner helfen, weil wir alle schiss haben, selbst opfer zu werden.
Mensch, das ist ein sensibles Thema...passt auf euch auf kann ich da nur sagen.....nehmt ihr denn wenigsten "abwehrmaßnahmen" mit zum nachtangeln, wie z.B. Pfefferspray?

Wäre Ratsam. MfG Aliman


----------



## Sargblei (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon würde in der heutigen Gesellschaft sowieso keiner helfen, weil wir alle schiss haben, selbst opfer zu werden.




Das sehe ich auch als grosses Problem unserer Gesellschaft.
In irgendeiner Sendung haben die letztens mal solche "Fälle" nachgespielt , um zu testen ob jemand helfen würde.
Ich muss sagen das Ergebnis war echt erschreckend.
Da haben die eine Frau inner U-Bahn gesetzt , und 2 Typen haben so getan als ob sie sie belästigen.Denkste da ist auch nur 1 Fahrgast zu Hilfe gekommen ? #d


----------



## Manni@rotauge (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

naja. also ich war vor einigen wochen auch  mit kollege nachtangeln(ich 15,er 16)  vom gestez bin ichmit net sicher ob man das darf,glaube aber nicht.Wir hatten auch zur sicherheit ne art stolper falle über den weg gespannt fals wir mal einpennen und es kommt einer....aber nichts...
Hat echt fun gemacht hatten grill dabei konnten lecker grillen und immer schön warme hände^^

Also um ganz ehrlich zu sein so meine befürchtungen hatte ich auch ,aber das gewässer ist echt so am ar*** der welt da kommt noch nicht mal nen kontroleur^^


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Also als ich noch 15 war, bin ich auch ständig alleine los gewesen. Auh an Badeseen etc.
Meinen Eltern is das *******gal xD Ich hab aber meistens Pfefferspray und nen Teli mit


----------



## Colophonius (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Was ich meistens an der Argumentation meiner Eltern sehr dünn finde:
Wenn ich unbedingt auf Krawall auswäre und mir "Mut" angetrunken hötte, wo würde ich hingehen:
a) an einen einsamen Fluss/See
b) die Innenstadt / Stadtrand
c) aufn Fußballplatz.

... Wieso sollte mich jemand, da wo ich nachts angeln wollen würde, überfallen? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass dort jemand sitzt, den man überfallen könnte ist so verschwindend gering..


----------



## Rxbinhx (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

ich bin 14  und gehe fast jede Woche mit meinem Kumpel (16) Nachtangeln. Bei uns am See gibt es einen eingezeunten Bereich des Angelvereins. In diesem Bereich bauen wir dann immer unsere Zelte auf.

Außerhalb dieses Geländes würden mich meine Eltern wahrscheinlich auch nicht angeln lassen (in der Nacht).


----------



## ankaro (1. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Also ich bin jetzt 14 Jahre alt 1,85m gross,
natürlich geh ich auch sehr oft angeln und ich kenn das Gefühl auch wenn man dann los will aber die eltern dann etwas dagegen haben.
Natürlich wer kennt das nicht ?
Dieses Gefühl wenn man mit einem Freunde der gleich alt ist oder 2 Jahre älter ist angeln zu gehn und mann wartet eigentlich nur auf den Anruf von den Eltern,
wo sie dann fragen "und alles ok bei euch " hast du was vergessen ?soll ich mal vorbei kommen."ist wirklich alles in Ordnung "

Achja Lieber Colophonius

ich weiss nicht wo ihr genau wohnt und wie euer Umfeld ist aber ich z.B. wohne in einem kleinen Kuhdorf nähe Bergheim
In meiner Stadt kennt eigentlich jeder jeden ,entweder vom sehen oder sogar persönlich.

Jedoch ist das wieder so eine Sache zwar kennt jeder jeden aber nicht jeder hilft jedem.

Letztens saß ich auch mit einem Freund an einem benachbarten see der luftlinie 600m weit weq ist.

Und trotzdem kamen ein paar besoffene typen ca 17-23Jahre alt ,zu uns an die Angelstelle und wollten krawall machen.
also mein angel kollege und ich kannten die nicht 
aber die wussten das man an seen viel party machen kann und angeler stören kann
die warfen eine rute von meinem freund rein.

was will man tuen ??
ein mann villeicht 40 sehr gut gebaut musolös
hat es gesehn 
der ist nicht stehen geblieben und hat gefragt ob alles in ordnung war,
ausserdem hatte der einen kampfhund an der leine 


du kannst nicht davon ausgehen das jeder so vernünftig ist wie DU und ICH 
es gibt immer assis 
und es ist nicht deine schuld wenn diese typen vorbei kommen 

von daher hab ich genau wie *Carphunter177*
immer pfefferspray dabei ....


----------



## Karpfencrack (1. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

ich bin auch mit 13 alleine angeln gegangen , meine eltern sind meistens eh froh wenn ich nicht da bin(sagen sieh halt) kaum bin ich dort ruft mich alle 2 stunden meine mutter an

sieh sind ziemlich froh das ich so selbständig bin und wolln nicht das ich zu einem softi werde

bei meinem cousin ist das nämlich der fall ,der ist ein einzelkind wiegt mit 11 jahren stolze 60 kilo und sitzt den ganzen tag in einer wohnung


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (3. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

ich war mit 13 schon alleine nachtangeln (also mit kollegen ) die mein alter hatten, das war im damaligen verein am see auch überhaupt kein problem!!
meine eltern hatten auch nie was dagegen, warum auch es geht hier ums angeln??!!
es gibt weitaus schlimmeres^^
kommt halt drauf an wie weit man in dem alter ist etc ich kann von mir sagen das ich mit 13 auf jedenfall alt genug war, es gab nie probleme iss auch nie was passiert usw ausser das wir gute fische gefangen haben 
mit 15 16 bin ich dann auch schon an die richtigen seen gegangen und bin da manchmal 2-3 wochen am stück geblieben in den ferien ...also alleine nachtangeln ist für mich das normalste der welt ..


----------



## Angelsuchti (6. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

ich geh auch viel alleine nachtangeln...
problematisch wirds nur wenn an badeseen gegen abend betrunkene (punks) kommen...
aber ich setz mich einfach irgendwo hin wo die normalerweise nich sind... positiver nebeneffekt: das sind immer ruhige stellen ---> mehr fisch


----------



## angelpfeife (10. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Ich bin der meinung sein Kind alleine ne ganze Nacht angeln zu lassen ist ungefährlicher wie wenn es irgendwo bis um Zehne rumgammelt mit irgendwelchen bekloppten die Literweise Alk saufen. In den meisten Fällen macht das Kind dann auch mit und so entstehen viele unfälle.


----------



## andy72 (10. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



> problematisch wirds nur wenn an badeseen gegen abend betrunkene (punks) kommen...



bewege mich seit über 20 jahren in der punkscene und hab noch nie gehört das punks kleine kinder erschrecken das was du meinst sind asseln

es ist schon vernünftig jemanden dabei zu haben der bissel älter ist und wenn ich hier lese "teleskopschlagstock oder pfefferspray" das lässt solche situationen nur eskalieren und es nützt nichts wenn es mehrere angreifer oder unruhestifter sind
angelpate ist die lösung am besten jemanden den auch eure eltern kennen oder ein grosser hund ich nehme auch immer meine bulldogge nachts mit ans wasser und die passt auf mich auf da muss ich mir gar keine gedanken machen aber ich bin ja auch schon gross ansonsten bisschen geduld ihr seit so schnell 18 das glaubt ihr gar nicht wie fix das geht
mfg andy


----------



## Angelsuchti (10. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

ich hab ja auch nix gegen punks, meinetwegen können die sich auch mit zu mir setzen aber wenns dann so eskaliert wies letzte mal dann hört der spass auf!!!
ich kann froh sein das ich meine rod-pod tasche und mein futteral noch habe...


----------



## Stachelritter86 (10. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Mahlzeit Jungs, 

also mein Kenntnisstand ist, das man minderjährig nicht nach 22.00 Uhr alleine in der Öffentlichkeit rumlaufen darf. So ist die Gesetzeslage. 

Nun zum angesprochenen Problem. Ich finde es nicht gut, wenn Eltern ihren Sprössling in dem Alter alleine zum Nachtangeln lassen. Wenn mal was passiert, dann stehste ziemlich alleine da. Besser ist es, immer zu zweit loszumachen, macht erstens mehr Spaß, wenn man jemandem zum schnacken hat, zweitens ist es mit einem erwachsenen Mitangler mit Auto bequemer zum Wasser und vom Wasser weg zu kommen. Da musste deine Eltern auch nicht zum Fahrdienst heranziehen. Und der Sicherheitsaspekt ist halt echt nicht zu verachten. Wenn ich hier in Regensburg ab und zu nachts auf Aal und Wels ansitze, ist mir meistens alleine schon ein bisserl mulmig. Gab letzens erst einen Fall, bei dem ein Passant grundlos in die Donau gepfeffert wurde. Und das ist halt echt nicht wirklich ungefährlich. Grade wenn du in den Parks nachts ansitzt, da treibt sich schon so manches Gesindel rum. Grade die, die aufgrund ihren Alters nicht "normal" abends weggehen können saufen sich halt hier ihren Rausch an. Und dieses Klientel ist halt dann grade in dem Alter, wo man sich zu Pöbeleien, Handgreiflichkeiten usw. hinreißen lässt. Mittlerweile hab ich eigentlich immer meinen Lipgrip griffbereit, wenn ich Nachts durch den Park schleiche. 

Mein Vorschlag: Such dir einfach einen Mitangler, dem deine Eltern vertrauen. Dann kannst du Nachts angeln und deine Eltern können gut schlafen. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (12. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

In unseren Verein ist das so, das man unter 16 Jahren kein nachtangeln machen darf, außer eine Person, die Volljährig ist und die prüfung gemacht hat ist dabei. Bin jetzt 16 Jahre und meine Eltern erlauben mir es leider trotzdem nicht, alleine Nachtangeln zu machen. ich muss mindestens 1 Kumpel dabei haben, der mir helfen kann, wenn mir ma was passiert oder so. Das gleiche halt für ihm, ich helfe ihn dann, wenn was passiert. Es kann immer mal was passieren, man kann z.b. in See fallen und Handy is dann dujmerweise mit " Abgesoffen", dein Zuhasue ist 10 Km von dir entfernt, was dann ? Handy halte ich auch für ganzz wichtig, wenn ma was ist.

PS: Einer meiner Kumpels hat immer nen Basebalschläger mit, wenn ma das Gesindel auftaucht, das sich Nachts am See dichtsäuft und handgreiflich wird ^^


----------



## Stachelritter86 (12. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Reicht doch schon ein kleiner Selbsthakunfall. Drilling in der Hand --> ganz schön aua!
Da ist es immer besser, zu zweit zu sein und schnell Hilfe holen zu können, die einen ins Krankenhaus fahren...

Nachtangeln macht zu zweit viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## BMG619 (12. August 2008)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Also ich bin 15 Jahre alt und darf und will auch nicht alleine Nachtangeln. Mir wäre das auch viel zu langweilig, wenn ich keinen dabei hätte mit dem man mal quatschen kann. Kann ja auch immer mal passieren, das man nen richtig fetten Fisch an der Angel kriegt und man mit dem nicht fertig wird und einen zum keschern braucht.


----------



## hecht2009 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

ja das wollen wir doch alle ne Denis oder wir beide jedenfals aber meine mum sagt auch NEIN


----------



## Rxbinhx (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Also ich bin schon mit 14 alleine Nachts angeln gegangen. Mit einem Kumpel, Er war damals 15.
Das war für meine Eltern zuerst mal ein kleines Problem, aber ich war für mein Alter schon verdammt erwachsen.
Ich hab damals schon trainiert und ich glaube die wenigsten hätten mich angefasst, zumal ich meistens ein 30cm langes Filetiermesser oder ein Springmesser dabeihatte (jetzt nicht denken dass ich übel drauf wäre).

Wir sind auch Nachts mit dem Boot rausgefahren um unsere Montagen auszubringen, dass war für unsere Eltern überhaupt kein Problem.
Und ich würde meine Eltern nicht als verantwortungslos darstellen !!

Aber in unserer Gegend gibt es eigentlich keine gewalttätigen Übergriffe.
Aber in üblen Gegenden würde ich mit dem Nachtangeln aufpassen. Gerade da, wo sich Leute abends am Baggersee zusaufen !


----------



## fisherb00n (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Bei uns gibt es abgesperrte, bzw. eingezäunte Angelstrecken, die nur für Vereinsmitglieder betretbar sind (alle Mitglieder haben nen Schlüssel dafür)...da ist das kein Problem...
Wenn ich Nachtangeln gehe, dann nur an solchen Strecken...

(Da gibt es auch bessere Stellen und größere Flossies)

Allerdings scheinen solche Strecken bei anderen Vereinen die Ausnahme zu sein...|kopfkrat


----------



## Rxbinhx (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

ja, bei uns gibt es auch solche eingezäunten Strecken ( sogar mit Stacheldraht) dort dürfen sich nur Vereinsmitglieder, oder eben deren Begleitpersonen aufhalten, find ich eine super Sache !

allerdings kenn ich dass auch nur von unserm Verein hier in der Gegend


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



Robinho schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon mit 14 alleine Nachts angeln gegangen. Mit einem Kumpel, Er war damals 15.
> Das war für meine Eltern zuerst mal ein kleines Problem, aber ich war für mein Alter schon verdammt erwachsen.
> Ich hab damals schon trainiert und ich glaube die wenigsten hätten mich angefasst, zumal ich meistens ein 30cm langes Filetiermesser oder ein Springmesser dabeihatte (jetzt nicht denken dass ich übel drauf wäre).




Morgen Rob,

nix für ungut, aber leidest du nicht doch an genau der gleichen leichten Selbstüberschätzung wie alle Jungs (oder soll ich sagen Männer???) in deinem Alter?
Trainieren...., Messer......, 
würde mich beinahe brennend interessieren, wer sich da im Ernstfall in die Hose gemacht hätte, der Übeltäter oder du.

Es geht bei der ganzen Geschichte im übrigen nicht so sehr um die Gefahr durch böse Buben, sondern vielmehr um eine elterliche Aufsichtspflicht. So ist halt das Gesetz, und wenn du während des Wallerdrills absäufst, bekommen erstmal deine Eltern große Probleme. Also ist es durchaus sinnvoll, einen 14- oder 15 jährigen erstmal nur mit einem volljährigen Angler ans nächtliche Wasser zu lassen.

Also nochmal. Vergiss den Quatsch mit Messer, Training oder Baseballschläger. Wenn es drauf ankommt, was wahrscheinlich aber nie passieren wird, haut ihr euch das Zeug eher auf die eigene Nase.


----------



## magic feeder (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Morgen Rob,
> 
> nix für ungut, aber leidest du nicht doch an genau der gleichen leichten Selbstüberschätzung wie alle Jungs (oder soll ich sagen Männer???) in deinem Alter?
> Trainieren...., Messer......,
> ...


 

recht haste


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



nemles schrieb:


> Du darfst.



aber nur wenn Papa / Mama nix dagegen haben ... :m
irgendwie wird sich da schon was finden lassen wenn ihr vernünftig miteinander reden könnt denke ich ... 
besser nachts Angeln gehen (lassen) als inner Kneipe Komasaufen machen !


----------



## Wattwurm62 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Heutzutage schlagen sie dir schon den Schädel für ein paar Kippen ein... Da biste doch ein willkommenes Fressen so schön allein... Und von wegen Handy... Meinst Du, da wartet einer, bis du zuende telefoniert hast? Ich gehe immer mit mindestens 1 Kollegen angeln.


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Ich durfte mit 15 manchmal bis 24 Uhr zum Aalangeln bleiben,
und ohne zucken meiner Eltern um 4 Uhr morgens mit dem Mofa zum angeln losfahren.
Wir waren aber immer zu zweit.
Ich persönlich würde ehrlich gesagt nicht jubeln wenn mein Sohn alleine nachts am Wasser bleiben wollte.
Ich fühl mich ja sebst nicht immer wohl, wenn ich nachts alleine ansitze.
Andererseits, wenn ich unseren 15jährigen Nachbarsjungen ansehe - der kann doppelt so schnell rennen wie ich!!!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Wattwurm62 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Dann brauchste dich nur lang genug verprügeln lassen, bis er Hilfe geholt hat.


----------



## Rxbinhx (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Das mit der Selbstüberschätzung kann schon gut sein HAHA
aber is nun mal so alle in dem Alter sind so..oke, außer es sind halt totale Muttersöhnchen...

aber jetzt mal im Ernst, was soll schon großartig passieren?! jeder von uns ( okay, fast jeder) kann ja schwimmen. Also dürfte dass mit dem ins Wasser fallen eigentlich kein Problem sein. Zumal wenn man nicht alleine angelt.

Aber da ich gerade hauptsächlich im Frühjahr und Sommer über Nacht angeln gehe, ist die Gefahr auch größer auf ein paar ,,zugesoffene`` Jugendliche zu treffen.
Und wie gesagt wurde, überschätzen wir uns Jugendliche auch öfters mal

Dann nützt dir auch kein Handy oder ähnliches was, wenn  6 auf zwei losgehen !!
Was ja in letzter zeit immer populärer wird. 
Man traut sich ja nur, wenn man mindestens zu sechst ist zwei 14 jährige zu verprügeln:v !!
Sieht man an jeder Schule.
Oder 2 Jugendliche verprügeln einen Rentner!!
Kann auch niemand verstehen, aber es gibt immer wieder Deppen, die sich dabei cool fühlen#q.
---------------------------------------------------------

Aber wieder zum Thema mit der Aufsichtsplicht. Falls dir wirklich etwas zustoßen sollte, sind deine Eltern natürlich dran !
Allerdings finde ich, dass einem 30Jährigen genau dasselbe passieren kann, wie einem 15Jährigen.
Aber naya, die Eltern machen sich halt Sorgen um ihre ,,Kleinen`` und das finde ich auch gut so, solang man noch genügend Freiraum hat.

Ich würde auch nie versuchen, meine Eltern mit Gesetzestexten zu überreden. Geht total nach hinten los.
Da sprech ich aus eigener Erfahrung

Aber wie gesagt, dürfen dich deine Eltern nicht so spät abends alleine in der Öffentlichkeit lassen.
Allerdings frage ich mich, ob ein Baggersee der dem Angelsportverein gehört auch zur Öffentlichkeit gehört.
Das müsste doch eig. Privatbesitz sein und nichtmehr zur Öffentlichkeit zählen, oder ?


----------



## KarpfenDenis (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Unser Wattwurm62 muss ja schon einiges erlebt haben um so ein tiefes Misstrauen zu haben ...

Gruß Denis


----------



## Wattwurm62 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Ja Dennis... Ich lese auch mal ab und zu Zeitung. Und hier im Ruhrpott musste aufpassen. Ist nun mal so. Ich hatte immer Glück. Ich bin allerdings auch nicht klein und dünn. Kann ja sein, dass dir jahrelang nichts passiert. Ich angel seit 34 Jahren. Früher war alles noch ein bischen anders. Aber Heute? #c


----------



## silviomopp (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Ich durfte !!!...allerdings auch nur bis 0,oo Uhr ..dann kam Paps und hat mich geholt...so wurde das von Zeit zu Zeit immer mal eine Stunde länger und als ich dann nur noch mit den Kumpels gefahren bin ( wir waren zu 4 ) , durften wir auch die ganze Nacht. Allerdings war unser Angelsee direkt an einem Campingplatz, da war immer jemand in der Nähe..

Ps: Das ist allerdings schon 25 Jahre her..da konnte man mit ruhigem gewissen gehen...


----------



## KarpfenDenis (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



> Ja Dennis... Ich lese auch mal ab und zu Zeitung. Und hier im Ruhrpott musste aufpassen. Ist nun mal so. Ich hatte immer Glück. Ich bin allerdings auch nicht klein und dünn. Kann ja sein, dass dir jahrelang nichts passiert. Ich angel seit 34 Jahren. Früher war alles noch ein bischen anders. Aber Heute? #c


 
Hallo 

1. Heiß ich De_N_is (mit einem N) ...aber das ist ja nicht schlimm 

2. hast du Recht ,das es in der Großstadt anders ist als in einem Dorf.

3. Habe ich leider noch gar keine Erfahrung und bei meinem zwei mal nachtangeln ist auch nichts sonderliches geschehen


Gruß Denis , und danke für die reichlichen Antworten


----------



## angelsüchto (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

hallo jungs,
also zum thema,alleine(bin15)würde ich niemals zum nachtangeln gehn,zum einen totaaallll langweilig und zum andern total gefährlich.Ich bin  mit sicherheit kein kind von traurigkeit,aber alleine an den bielefelder obersee niemals da wurden schon welche erstochen usw#d mit 1-2 kollegen ja gerne,aber alleine no go.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Jo Denis... Das haben bestimmt 95% der Opfer auch gedacht. Mir passiert schon nichts. Auffem Dorf ist es ruhiger.. Aber warum soll man Junganglern nicht auf die Gefahren hinweisen?. Es gibt genug Vollpfosten, die vor Langeweile nichts anderes zu tun haben, ausser Qualmen, Saufen und Randalieren und deren IQ nicht mal an ihr Alter ranreicht. Du hast es bestimmt schonmal gehört: "Siehste, das haste nun davon. Hättest Du mal auf uns gehört".  :q


----------



## Bombastus83 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Sersn!

Als ich so 15/16 war sind wir auch immer Nachts losgezogen.. schön mit 2-3 Mann, Zelt, Nem Grill und ner Kiste Bier ^^

Angefangen mitm angeln haber wir aber erst immer inner Dämmerung, vorher mussten wir ja unser Bier trinken und ausnüchtern *gg*

Aber stimmt schon, mit 15 sollte man nicht rausgehn..
Können immer irgendwie Kaputte Leutz vorbeikommen..
Und heutzutage sind sie noch kaputter als damals..

Uns ham auch mal so komische Typen besucht.. aber wir waren selbst keine Kinder von Traurigkeit..  Hatte eigtl nie Probs wenn jemand aufgemuckt hat.

Aber wie gesagt.. Heutzutage.. manche 13-jährigen möchtegern OG's ham doch scho ne Wumme.. da weiss man nie..


Greetz


----------



## angelsüchto (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

so ne schööne kiste v+ nachts am wasser,paar würstchen dabei und die party steigt:l


----------



## mrhenky7 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



grundblei schrieb:


> also an machen gewässern traue ich mich mit meinen 22 jahren noch nicht mal alleine nachts da zu sitzen, auch wenn ich das dürfte :vik:.
> Aber speziell am rhein würde ich auf keinen fall alleine oder mit nem "halbstarken" (nicht pers. Nehmen  ) zum nachtangeln gehen...!
> 
> Schau doch ma ob du nicht im board jemanden findest der mit dir/euch geht, dass wäre doch auch ne alternative #6





das sehe ich nicht so denn eigentlich hat ja jeder angler einen totschläger dabei :::::::::war nur gag


----------



## Bombastus83 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> so ne schööne kiste v+ nachts am wasser,paar würstchen dabei und die party steigt:l


 
Ich meinte Bier und nicht V+  *ggg*

aber Veltins wars.. damals.. ah warn des schöne Zeiten..


----------



## jannibunny81 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

hallo lieber denis....

ganz kurz und bündig....auch wenn es juckt und du ans wasser willst...mach es nich allein...in deinem angelverein gibt es doch bestimmt ne jugendgruppe oder ähnliches...du findest bestimmt volljährige und verantwortungsbewusste angler die dich begleiten und auch weiterbilden...es gibt auch freizeiten zum angeln für jugendliche...mir liegt es sehr am herzen das du das hier liest...ich bin mal mit einem kumpel vermöbelt worden und da war es noch nicht mal nacht...die idioten haben damals sogar unsere mofas und angelgerät demoliert...

ich bin erst 28 und bestimmt kein kind von traurigkeit aber gib acht beim nachtangeln!!!!

ein freund von mir ist rettungstaucher bei der feuerwehr und die ziehen hier im grossraum jährlich ein paar tote angler aus kanälen flüssen oder seen.... meißt alkoholisiert und mit wathose...wir wollen mit sicherheit nicht den weissen hai erlegen aber man sollte wirklich aufpassen gerade wenn alkohol im spiel ist.....

beste grüsse vom jan


----------



## JerkerHH (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



Hörmy schrieb:


> Servus Denis,
> 
> was Du möchtest, ist eine Antwort wie Du Deinen Eltern klar machen kannst dass Du mit 15 mehr Freiheiten bekommst, als manch anderer mit 15 Jahren. (Ich rede von normalen Familienverhältnissen, nicht jedoch von den ganzen 15 Jahre alten Rotzgören die jedes Wochenende bis 22 Uhr die Kneipe leer saufen mit gefälschten Ausweisen)
> 
> ...


 
Als Vater sag ich nur : |good:
Wo und welche Gewässer willst Du denn befischen ? 

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## JerkerHH (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> so ne schööne kiste v+ nachts am wasser,paar würstchen dabei und die party steigt:l


 
Toller Beitrag zum Thema.... :v

Oh Oh Oh..... 

Kinder und Alkohol und dann gleich 24 Flaschen na Klasse....


----------



## Carp Tackling (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Ich bin auch 15 und gehe nahezu 20Mal mit meinen Kumpels nachtfischen.
Allerdings wohne ich auf dem land und ich glaube da ist es noch nicht so schlimm.
vonn alkohol würde ich dir beim Nachtfischen aber so wie so abraten(ich sag nur freilauf).
Vielleicht findest du aber trotzdem einen volljährigen der auch oft nachtfischen geht und der deine Eltern beruhigen kann.

Mfg 
Jürgen


----------



## saiblingsjäger (3. März 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Schade, dass hier lesen zu müssen! Meine Fischerkarriere hat ebenfalls mit 15 begonnen und ist jetzt auch schon genauso lang her! Damals gab es nichts schöneres als mit meinem besten Kumpel jedes WE Jagd auf Zander und Aal zu machen. Allerdings lebe ich auch in Bayern. Sollte ich am Ende doch froh darüber sein?! ;-)
Trotzdem würde ich mir nicht den Spaß am Nachtanglen verderben lassen. Vielleicht findest Du ja einen älteren der mit Dir zu fischen geht, wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben. Trotzden finde ich es unglaublich das man wegen irgendwelchen Gestalteten sich über sowas Gedanken machen muß! Die würden bei mir von der Wasserwacht geborgen werden! ;-)
Gibts es nicht eine bessere Alternative, vielleicht mehr n der öffentlichkeit wo Du Nachtfischen kannst?

Wünsch Dir was!
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## Siermann (9. März 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Hier ein klares NEIN , den ich war selber oft Nachtangeln und da mein Hausgewässer an einer Straße liegt hatte ich einmal den platz wenige meter von der Straße entfernt und um 23 uhr ungefähr kamen damals die Bullen (sryy keine beleidigung  ,ich meine Polizei)und hat mich höfflich gebeten einzupacken und  sie haben sogar geholfen das angelzeug zu verstauen und  es sogar nach hause gebracht da brauchte ich es nicht mal auf dem buckel tragen bis zu unserem Haus,allerdings haben sie auch mit meinen eltern ein gespräch gehalten ,wo aber nur rauskam das sie sagten das ich nach 22 uhr als minderjähriger in meinem zuhause sein muß oder in der begleitung v andere(n) volljährigen.
Naja letzt bin ich 17 hab jagd und fischereischein und brauch mir über sowas keine sorgen zu machen 
fg Tim


----------



## Anthero (17. März 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Also man darf es nicht, da man ja mit 14 bis maximal 22 Uhr draußen bleiben darf...


mit Erwachsenen ist das okay....




so weiß ich das


----------



## Siermann (17. März 2009)

*AW: mit 15 jahren alleine nachtangeln..?*

Ja halt mit erwachsenen , ich bin ja eh  zu 99% mit meinem vati angeln da passt das !;=)

mfg tim


----------

